# Anyone else doing the "Flapjack" this year?



## Donger (13 Jan 2016)

I've just filled in my application form for the Chippenham Flapjack on the 14th Feb. Are any of the usual suspects planning to ride that one? Apart from the probability of being damn cold, I don't really know what to expect from it. Is it flattish? Does it go through Castle Combe on the way back?


----------



## Pikey (20 Jan 2016)

Donger said:


> I've just filled in my application form for the Chippenham Flapjack on the 14th Feb. Are any of the usual suspects planning to ride that one? Apart from the probability of being damn cold, I don't really know what to expect from it. Is it flattish? Does it go through Castle Combe on the way back?



I'll be there @Donger, providing its not raining ice.
It will be my first audax on the trike  be good to see a cc face again on an audax 

I haven't looked in detail at the route yet, but I'm hoping Castle Combe will make an appearance, its lush there!


----------



## Donger (20 Jan 2016)

Hiya @Pikey. Got my routesheet now, and Castle Combe _is_ in there towards the end. Only ice can keep me away, too. See you there.


----------



## jefmcg (20 Jan 2016)

In case of bad weather, keep an eye on your phone and email. I've been signed up to one winter audax that was cancelled due to ice on the roads. It has to be pretty bad weather, but if it's dangerous they will postpone it.

But February? Pah! It will be practically spring by then.


----------



## Pikey (20 Jan 2016)

Donger said:


> Hiya @Pikey. Got my routesheet now, and Castle Combe _is_ in there towards the end. Only ice can keep me away, too. See you there.



Yeah, it will be good to see you again old bean. Think it was two years ago last wasn't it!


----------



## Pikey (20 Jan 2016)

I'm sneaking the routesheet for this one in for laminating at work tomorrow...


----------



## Donger (21 Jan 2016)

Pikey said:


> Yeah, it will be good to see you again old bean. Think it was two years ago last wasn't it!


Two years and half an audax ago, to be precise. (Couldn't keep up!)


----------



## Donger (11 Feb 2016)

Don't know Chippenham at all. I notice it starts from the Bath Road carpark .... presumably it doesn't have a height limit on the barrier? (will be arriving with car on roof). Anyone know?


----------



## jefmcg (11 Feb 2016)

you need greater google-fu

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.4...MSE1ZMaFzwS8eeH1M8xg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=en


----------



## Donger (11 Feb 2016)

What a star! Thank you @jefmcg.


----------



## jefmcg (11 Feb 2016)

Oh, weather looks a bit .... snow and wind warnings...http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/public/weather/forecast/gcnkxzs45#?fcTime=1455408000
If you want to chat with other riders, you may find a few more in the "other place" https://yacf.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87444.0
good luck and have fun!


----------



## Pikey (11 Feb 2016)

Donger said:


> Two years and half an audax ago, to be precise. (Couldn't keep up!)



I remember that now actually, we were riding along chatting, out of Tewkesbury I think it was, then I slotted in front of the guy in front of us before we went around a roundabout, then five minutes later I was sans Donger!

I'm not planning on racing around this one on Sunday, apparently its one of the best 100k routes, probably...


----------



## jefmcg (11 Feb 2016)

Pikey said:


> then five minutes later I was sans Donger!


@Fnaar!!


----------



## Pikey (11 Feb 2016)

Actually @Donger have you entered any other auk events this year?


----------



## Pikey (11 Feb 2016)

jefmcg said:


> @Fnaar!!


With the help of a good surgeon I can rest you assured I have made a full recovery. Even @Fnaar and His acquaintance Ms Goodbody would be in full agreement.


----------



## Donger (11 Feb 2016)

Pikey said:


> Actually @Donger have you entered any other auk events this year?


No, this is my first of the year. Avoided the Jack and Grace after last year's ice spectacular, and missed the Windrush for the first time in years. Aiming to do the Metric Century a Month again this year, so I'll be throwing in a few more audaxes, I expect.


----------



## Pikey (11 Feb 2016)

Donger said:


> No, this is my first of the year. Avoided the Jack and Grace after last year's ice spectacular, and missed the Windrush for the first time in years. Aiming to do the Metric Century a Month again this year, so I'll be throwing in a few more audaxes, I expect.



Yeah, I gave that a miss this year, shame as I really like the route and it has some memories for me as it was my first audax.
I'm aiming to do a few more than last year. Although I don't know if ill get the 100k a month challenge sorted.
I tried the rough diamond 300 last year, it was actually quite good, not to far from you too.


----------

